# gaming PC in 40k!!



## bee (Feb 17, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: gaming as much as possible  (all the new ones, COD, MW, NFS and the likes) (have played almost every game that my crap present 128mb gpu supports  )

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 40k (+2k max)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: win 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 19"

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: none

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: february end or march starting 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: il buy from shops located in Chandigarh

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: open to AMD A10 config (if it helps in adjusting it all in the budget)


----------



## draco21 (Feb 17, 2013)

hello 

you say you played games with 128 mb gpu.It means you have a current pc.....

could you post the make of different components of the pc you used before??

we could reuse the monitor and HDD and if possible ram and smps too.......


----------



## bee (Feb 17, 2013)

this pc is gonna stay here
i am shifting
so il have to buy a completely new one
and btw its
core 2 duo
1gb ram
128mb gfx integrated 
19" LCD
creative 4.1 (thats the only good thing )


----------



## draco21 (Feb 17, 2013)

dell s2240l ips panel 9k
intel i3 3210   gigabyte b75 mobo 12k
crosair cx430 2.5k
 wd black 1tb 5.4k
any big local cabinet 1k
hd 7850 14-15k

if budget extension is not possible you could try toning down the monitor

You could also get a10 fm2 mobo for around 12-13k so if you can upgrade pc in one year, get it as the next gen of trinity apu's will use same socket type and hopefully it will run in cf mode with 7850


----------



## bee (Feb 17, 2013)

some not-so-good monitor instead?
and i think i can go for the a10 then


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Feb 17, 2013)

AMD A10 5800k ~8500
ASUS F2A85 m PRO ~8700
Corsair 4 GB DDR3 ~1400
Toshiba 1TB HDD ~4100
BenQ G2222HD ~7000
Local cabinet ~1000
Corsair CX 430 ~2300
Optical Drive ~1000
HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - HIS: Flipkart.com ~6000

Total ~38000


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Intel i3 3120 - 6500/-
Asus P8 H61M LX - 2800/-
4GB Vengeance - 1000/-
WD Blue 500GB- 3000/-
Sapphire/MSI HD7850 - 13000/-
Coolermaster Elite 310 Cabinet - 1800/-
Asus DVD Writer - 1000/-
Corsair GS600  - 4500/-
Dell IN2030 - 6500/-
Logitech MK200 kb+mouse combo - 700/-

~40k.

The issue with this setup is the CPU/Mobo part, its a bit old, but afaik I can't find anything better at 40k, maybe someone else can contribute. Maybe go for Intel G645 for 3.5k around and save some cash.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tell you what, go with the config suggested by samuels

just get a cheaper fm2 mobo for like 4.1k and use the 4k and the extra 4k in gpu and get 7850....


----------



## Cilus (Feb 18, 2013)

For pure gaming system, AMD A10 is not recommended and a powerful Gaming CPU + discreate Graphics card is better suggestion. I vote for the Tkin's suggested config. The only change I think is to change the Motherboard to Gigabyte B75M-D3H @ 4K.


----------



## sbnaul (Feb 18, 2013)

Intel i5 3470 @11k
Gigabyte B75 @4.1k
4GB G.Skill RipjawX @1.6k
1 TB - Toshiba 7200 RPM SATA HDD  @4k
Zotac Nvidia GTX 650 Ti 1GB GDDR5  @10.5k
Coolermaster Elite 310 Cabinet @1.8k
LG DVD Writer @0.9k
Corsair CX 430 V2 @2.4k
Dell IN2030  @6.5k
Logitech MK200 (Kb+Mouse) @0.7k

Total = 43.5k


----------



## draco21 (Feb 18, 2013)

I would suggest a10 as the cpu is upgradable and after a year or two when the latest gen of trinity comes in. Possibly 7850 could work in cf mode.....

Also a10 is not that bad as a cpu itself. Agreed it is behind the i3 but it is not a huge gap....

Anyway if op has no plans of any upgrade for 2-3 years, then he should i3   7850. It should last 2-3 years


----------



## bee (Feb 18, 2013)

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

this would be the best gpu in my range?

if yes then help me get a rig including this
and dad sai let the budget be till 45k 

and one more thing
a10 or i5?
its really confusing


----------



## Cilus (Feb 18, 2013)

If you are buying a dedicated powerful Graphics card like HD 7850 then get either i3 or i5. A10 is out of equation.


----------



## bee (Feb 18, 2013)

and let the hard disk be 500GB
il save 1k atleast LP

*   

thanks
a10 is out of the horizon the; here comes i5 
and the rest of it?


----------



## sbnaul (Feb 18, 2013)

bee said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> 
> this would be the best gpu in my range?
> 
> ...



Bro, no need to buy OC variant as you have no plans in overclocking and your mobo variant wont support the same too...
Go for Sapphire AMD HD 7850 1GB GDDR5 which u wud get around 13 k with the i5 config pasted a page behind...


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

sbnaul said:


> Bro, no need to buy OC variant as you have no plans in overclocking and your mobo variant wont support the same too...
> Go for Sapphire AMD HD 7850 1GB GDDR5 which u wud get around 13 k with the i5 config pasted a page behind...


You gone nuts? That one has 2GB DDR5 RAM.


----------



## sbnaul (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> You gone nuts? That one has 2GB DDR5 RAM.



Hello tkin... The op has a 19" screen... Max resolution wouldn't cross 1080p... Now unless he is planning to use more than 1 monitor i dont find any need in pushing forward for the 2 gb variant...

Now with the cash he saved he can upgrade his psu or mobo for a much more stabler config... 

But still with your experience if u feel 2gb would be better then i might be at fault somewhere  i just wanted to help the op... 

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph6359/50609.png


----------



## Cilus (Feb 19, 2013)

Buddy, the current games like Max Payne 3, Crysis 2 and Far Cry 3 require more than 1 GB Video Memory even at 1080P resolution if you turn on high AA and AF.


----------



## sbnaul (Feb 19, 2013)

^:thumbup:
I ll keep that in mind... But it wud be tough now for op to accommodate all under 45k...


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Feb 19, 2013)

Cilus said:


> If you are buying a dedicated powerful Graphics card like HD 7850 then get either i3 or i5. A10 is out of equation.



Suggested A10 as OP wanted to play games like NFS COD etc



Also its always better to get 2GB 7850 vs 1 GB 7850 as games like GTA 4 Max Payne 3 struggle on high settings in 1GB cards


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

sbnaul said:


> ^:thumbup:
> I ll keep that in mind... But it wud be tough now for op to accommodate all under 45k...


New gen games are coming man, when new consoles hit, a 1GB card will fail hard with high aa and texture, and getting an 1GB Card blocks the OP's chance to ever get a 1080p monitor, which can be had of just 6k these days.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2013)

a10 is good if you don't want to pair it with a graphic card, but if are/can buy(ing) a graphic card, then i3 will be better (in the same budget)My suggestion:cpu: i3 3220 (7000)motherboard: Gigabyte b75m dh3 (4000)GPU: MSI hd7850 1 GB (13000)RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (1500)Monitor: LG E2240T 22" LED (8000)KB & mouse: Logitech MK200 (700)HDD: WD blue 500 GB (3200)optical drive: Asus (1000)PSU: Corsair cx500v2 (3400)total: 41800

Sorry for the inappropriate formatting, the current bug is causing it, can't even edit it.


----------



## bee (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks everyone 

so this is what ive sort of finalized ::

processor :: 7000 ::  Intel i3 3220 - Intel: Flipkart.com
                    Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i3 2120 Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com

GPU :: 15000 :: Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
          Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com
          Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

motherboard :: Gigabyte b75m dh3 :: (link to price? )

RAM :: G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB :: 3200

monitor :: del 20" LED :: 6800

KB & mouse :: Logitech MK200 :: 700

PSU :: Corsair cx500v2 :: 3400

DVD drive :: asus :: 1000

HDD :: WD Caviar Blue 500 GB :: 3300

~45000

and if incase dad says to cut the cost what do i do then?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

Change SMPS to Corsair GS500, rest is absolutely fine.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Change SMPS to Corsair GS500, rest is absolutely fine.


That would increase his already out budget.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> That would increase his already out budget.


CX500v2 is a  cr@p psu made for asian markets, so its worth the price.

BTW 7850 is 13k, not 15k, from mdcomputers, so its doable.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2013)

bee said:


> thanks everyone so this is what ive sort of finalized :rocessor :: 7000 ::  Intel i3 3220 - Intel: Flipkart.com                    Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i3 2120 Processor - Intel: Flipkart.comGPU :: 15000 :: Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com          Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com          Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.commotherboard :: Gigabyte b75m dh3 :: (link to price? )RAM :: G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB :: 3200monitor :: del 20" LED :: 6800KB & mouse :: Logitech MK200 :: 700PSU :: Corsair cx500v2 :: 3400DVD drive :: asus :: 1000HDD :: WD Caviar Blue 500 GB :: 3300~45000and if incase dad says to cut the cost what do i do then?


You should be able to get the Sapphire HD7850 at 14k locally, flipkart is overpriced when it comes to pc components.


----------



## bee (Feb 19, 2013)

bee said:


> processor :: 7000 ::  Intel i3 3220 - Intel: Flipkart.com
> Intel 3.3 GHz LGA 1155 Core i3 2120 Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com
> 
> GPU :: 15000 :: Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> ...



which one out of these?

also i coulnt find the mobo on fk
hows this? *www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-78lmt-usb3-motherboard/p/itmdegddysfvzuqm?pid=MBDDEG8JWXZJAP4F&ref=b3efec46-bd7a-4729-8245-143a4966ab16&srno=t_12&otracker=from-search&query=motherboard


----------



## sbnaul (Feb 20, 2013)

bee said:


> which one out of these?
> 
> also i coulnt find the mobo on fk
> hows this? *www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-ga-78lmt...o=t_12&otracker=from-search&query=motherboard



Buddy looking at the url name, that motherboard would have an am3+ socket used for amd fx processors...

You need a lga 1155 based socket motherboard to accommodate your i3... For ex : h61, b75, h77 etc etc...

This is the processor most of us suggested : Gigabyte B75M


----------



## bee (Feb 20, 2013)

yes thats it
thanks 

and which gpu out of these?


----------



## draco21 (Feb 20, 2013)

Get the oc version of 7850 for less outside...

you know 7870 is available just for 1.5 k above 15k ( approx. 16.5k) and delivers performance almost equal to a 660ti

if you dont get it for around 13-14k, get 7870 for 16.5k ( vedant computers......)


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Get the oc version of 7850 for less outside...
> 
> you know 7870 is available just for 1.5 k above 15k ( approx. 16.5k) and delivers performance almost equal to a 660ti
> 
> if you dont get it for around 13-14k, get 7870 for 16.5k ( vedant computers......)


A. 7850 is 13k.
B. 660Ti is faster than 7870.


----------



## bee (Feb 20, 2013)

you mean this?
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

and 7870 is out of budget

i was going to also suggest a GPU in the 10-11k range instead


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

bee said:


> you mean this?
> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7850 HDMI OC Edition 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> 
> and 7870 is out of budget
> ...


No, I mean this: SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7850 2GB DDR5

Its 13k locally, why buy computer components from flipkart, they sell everything overpriced.


----------



## bee (Feb 20, 2013)

i went to 4 shops today
none had the 7850 
inagine!

and shouldnt i go for the OC version by paying 2k more?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

bee said:


> i went to 4 shops today
> none had the 7850
> inagine!
> 
> and shouldnt i go for the OC version by paying 2k more?


Why? OC yourself, anyway the speedbump isn't worth the extra cost.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 20, 2013)

No one said 660ti is slower......

get 660( non ti one) or 7850 OC'ed one which ever is cheaper....


----------



## bee (Feb 20, 2013)

660ti is not a bit in my budget
its only 78500 OC or non OC version
you guys decide


----------



## sbnaul (Feb 20, 2013)

Get the non oc one... There is no point in buying the oc one unless you think you would get into serious over clocking... 

And if you plan to seriously over clock then you need the oc one which would also need some changes in some parts from your present config... but it is always an investment...


----------



## bee (Feb 21, 2013)

means il buy the non oc one
i just got confuse again
this one
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
or this one
Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

Intel Core i3 3225 -6000,
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -4000,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -1500,
Corsair CX430 v2 -2600,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3100,
Dell 20" IN2030M LED -6400,
Gigabyte 7870 OC -16500,
Logitech Gaming Combo G100 -1600.

TOTAL -45,600.


----------



## sbnaul (Feb 21, 2013)

Flipkart is a bit pricy !!! Can you try some local shops... And if the diff isnt much then go for the oc one...


----------



## bee (Feb 21, 2013)

in chandigarh
i3 :: 6600
gigabyte b75m :: 4200

@bssunil, i think ill cut some money on the cabinet :: -2000
                                                    kb + mouse :: -1000
                                              non oc HD 7850 :: -1500

close about to 40k (only think sad is 4GB RAM  but i think i can buy all this RAM, kb, mouse and low costing stuff with my savings later, no?)


but thanks for the combo idea though


----------



## sbnaul (Feb 21, 2013)

You can add more ram later on as you wish


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

7850: SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD HD 7850 2GB DDR5


----------



## draco21 (Feb 21, 2013)

Not 660ti.....

normal 660 check its prices locally and get it if its prices are less than 7850 oc....

Not 660ti.....

normal 660 check its prices locally and get it if its prices are less than 7850 oc....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2013)

Intel Core i3 3225 -6000,
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -4000,
Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -1500,
Corsair CX430 v2 -2600,
NZXT Source 210 Elite -2900,
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1000,
WD Caviar Blue 500GB -3100,
Dell 20" IN2030M LED -6400,
Sapphire HD 7850 Flex Edition -13500,
Logitech Gaming Combo G100 -1600.

TOTAL -42,600.

Zotac GTX660 OC 2GB -16500.


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

bssunil said:


> Intel Core i3 3225 -6000,
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H -4000,
> Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz 4GB -1500,
> Corsair CX430 v2 -2600,
> ...


Basically useless, normal 7850 is a better buy.


----------



## bee (Feb 21, 2013)

i think 7850 is finalized
now help me with this
where do i get Corsair cx500v2 from?
its not available locally 
any other alternate instead?

and also some cheap cabinet suggestion perhaps


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 22, 2013)

Check here CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## bestpain (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Basically useless, normal 7850 is a better buy.



what is flex edition


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 22, 2013)

^^SAPPHIRE Flex Technology is something that provides solution over the limitation of Eyefinity, which we call  FleX Technology. It supports 3 displays in Eyefinity mode without the need to use the DP output. SAPPHIRE FleX is economical solution for Eyefinity as it supports many combinations of multiple display outputs simultaneously. Thus SAPPHIRE FleX Technology provides user the most convenient and cost-saving solutions for three- monitor display usage. Many cards on the market have two DVI ports, a HDMI and two DisplayPort connectors, which depending on your configuration, could lead to you purchasing some very expensive monitors, or some DisplayPort hubs which are quite pricey in their own right. The other option involves purchasing active dongles, but that too is expensive....so Flex comes into picture.---Courtesy-SAPPHIRE TECH

Sapphire started to address this problem by introducing their FleX range of cards, which do the job aboard the card so you don’t have to shell out extra cash. FleX allows you to run three monitors running on DVI independently, without the need for any high priced extras or dongles. Put aside all these jargons...u wont go that high with a 7850! trust me...Flex is fancy in that budget.


----------



## bee (Feb 22, 2013)

oh thanks 
its a relief!
and now the last thing, cabinet
suggestions please


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 22, 2013)

^^ what is your budget?


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 22, 2013)

If your budget is around 3K then consider this NZXT Source 210 Elite @2.9K
NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Source 210 Elite Product Detail


----------



## bee (Feb 22, 2013)

processor :: Intel i3 3220 :: 6600

GPU :: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card :: 14000

motherboard :: Gigabyte b75m dh3 :: 4200

RAM :: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB :: 1700

monitor :: dell 20" LED :: 6800

KB & mouse :: Logitech MK200 :: 700

PSU :: Corsair cx500v2 :: 3600

DVD drive :: asus :: 1000

HDD :: WD Caviar Blue 500 GB :: 3300

so budget ~ 45k

squeeze in the cabinet!


----------



## Shankar36 (Feb 22, 2013)

NZXT Source 210 Elite @2.9K perfectly fits in your budget

you can consider this review 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/157449-nzxt-source-210-elite-review.html


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 23, 2013)

bee said:


> processor :: Intel i3 3220 :: 6600
> 
> GPU :: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card :: 14000
> 
> ...



Perfect rig.


----------



## 54KKU (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys I am also planning to buy a new Budget Gaming rig under 40k. from above discussions I have come up to this config. 


ProcessorAMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX41006.1kMotherboardMSI 970A-G465.6kRAMG-Skill RipjawX 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL91.8kGPUAsus AMD/ATI HD 7770 Direct CU 1 GB GDDR58.7kMonitor*BenQ G2222 HDL 21.5'' LED Full HD*
8kHDDWD Cavier Blue 500GB3.4kODDAsus 24B5ST DVD-RW1kPSUCorsair VS 450Watt2.6kCabinet Coolermaster Elite 310 Cabinet1.8kUPS APC 600 VA2.3kKeyboard+MouseLogitech MK200.8k



Is this a good config ? BTW I can increase the budget strictly upto 2k if necessary ..


----------



## 54KKU (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys I am also planning to buy a new budget gaming rig. I have come up with the below config. Is this A good config? btw i can increase my budget strictly  +2k if need arise. 

AMD 3.6 GHz AM3+ FX4100  @ 6.1k
 MSI 970A-G46 @ 5.6k
 G-Skill RipjawX 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CL9 (1*4GB) @ 1.8k
Asus AMD/ATI HD 7770 Direct CU 1 GB GDDR5 @8.7k 
 BenQ G2222HDL FULL HD LED @ 8.5k
WD Cavier Blue  500 GB 3.4k
 Asus DVD-RW Black @ 1k
Logitech MK200 @ 0.8k
 Coolermaster Elite 310 Cabinet @1.8k
Corsair VS450W @ 2.6k
APC 600 VA @ 2.3k


----------



## bee (Feb 24, 2013)

bee said:


> processor :: Intel i3 3220 :: 6600
> 
> GPU :: Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 Graphics Card :: 14000
> 
> ...



whats wrong with this one? @ 54KKU


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

bee said:


> whats wrong with this one? @ 54KKU


IDK, your rig is better than the one he gave.


----------



## bee (Feb 24, 2013)

exactly 

just came across this
*www.flipkart.com/amd-3-3-ghz-am3-fx6100-processor/product-reviews/ITMD54HRGUZHMGD9?pid=PSRD54HRMTD7P5DX&sort_order=most-recent
seems awesome
is it?

and also this
*www.flipkart.com/amd-3-6-ghz-am3-fx4100-processor/p/itmd54hrgmx6xwhn?pid=PSRD54HRFDKY69XH

what say?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 25, 2013)

if it helps i bought the rig in my signature for exactly 42K


----------



## bee (Feb 25, 2013)

i went through toms hardware
i3 is more apt for gaming
thats what i want 

@ghouse, i think il go for the one which everybody finalized
7850 fits in perfectly
il have to compromise on the cabinet
but i think il find a way!

*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=1098&category_id=40&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=84

sweet


----------



## 54KKU (Mar 2, 2013)

bee said:


> whats wrong with this one? @ 54KKU




Actually I am quite tight on budget (strictly 40k  ). 45k would be costly for me as I have to account for all the little necessary things.
But I am also considering that config. so for that can anyone point me to a good shop ?


----------

